# poor lil possum



## xander (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, Just a warning this may upset some people. I was flicking through my husbands facebook and came across these pics from a old school friend of his.(a girl he hasnt seen in over 10 years)Anyway I was disguisted and I want to do something. The only prob is she hasnt put dowm what state or town she is in. Would the rspca be able to access info from facebook. What a horrible person to do that....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, thats pretty disgusting allright.
Unfortunatly it has been a fairly common practise when training hunting dogs and greyhounds for many years.
Not only possums are used.
Good luck with getting a charge to stick..


----------



## PhilK (Dec 22, 2008)

I bet nobody would have cared if that was a cat..

Pretty disgusting all the same.


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 22, 2008)

xander said:


> Hi, Just a warning this may upset some people. I was flicking through my husbands facebook and came across these pics from a old school friend of his.(a girl he hasnt seen in over 10 years)Anyway I was disguisted and I want to do something. The only prob is she hasnt put dowm what state or town she is in. Would the rspca be able to access info from facebook. What a horrible person to do that....


 
If she is an old shcool friend can he not message her subtally asking what she is doing with herslef / were abouts does she live now etc ...


----------



## falconboy (Dec 22, 2008)

If you know her name you can always let your fingers do the walking and make a few calls. Make something up when they answer (fake school reunion maybe?) and when you confirm, pass the details onto the RSPCA then and email the photos as well.


----------



## xander (Dec 22, 2008)

Umm I kinda wrote her a email about what I thought about this....There was no swearing or threatning, but I highly doubt my husband can find out.(Im in enough trouble for going into his facebook)


----------



## inthegrass (Dec 22, 2008)

xander said:


> Umm I kinda wrote her a email about what I thought about this....There was no swearing or threatning, but I highly doubt my husband can find out.(Im in enough trouble for going into his facebook)



there is a problem to start with!. TRUST.
cheers


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok... Now I get flamed!! Lol. I can see that it IS cruel, but having been woken up and kept awake for hours on end for almost 2 years by possums... I can understand why she was that cranky she sikked (spelling??) the dogs on it. They make the LOUDEST noise, chew through your ceiling and then piddle on you, the bed, computer, whatever is under at the time!! On top of that NOTHING is sacred when they can get inside- they trash the kitchen, and pantry... The worst experience I have had with them is one kept coming inside and it would run into my daughter's bedroom & jump onto her bed, waking her.

They can be very cute... providing they are out in the forest where there are NO PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Glidergirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats sick, possums are a protected species, so if she was caught she would hopefully be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 23, 2008)

Wild_Storm said:


> Ok... Now I get flamed!! Lol. I can see that it IS cruel, but having been woken up and kept awake for hours on end for almost 2 years by possums... I can understand why she was that cranky she sikked (spelling??) the dogs on it. They make the LOUDEST noise, chew through your ceiling and then piddle on you, the bed, computer, whatever is under at the time!! On top of that NOTHING is sacred when they can get inside- they trash the kitchen, and pantry... The worst experience I have had with them is one kept coming inside and it would run into my daughter's bedroom & jump onto her bed, waking her.
> 
> They can be very cute... providing they are out in the forest where there are NO PEOPLE!!!


 
That is no excuse, whatever the animal may be, even a cat.

It would not have been hard to trap it and then release away from the house or get a wildlife carer to relocate it to somewhere suitable.


----------



## HoffOff (Dec 23, 2008)

If it was a cat every body here would be saying "good riddens"


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 23, 2008)

Very honestly - I AM aware that Possums are protected... HOWEVER- Where I live the National Parks rangers aren't interested in relocating or trapping them. After 6 months, I used to take the broom and bash the ceiling each time they started fighting.

I don't care if it is a Cat, Dingo, Possum, Horse, Cow, whatever, it should have been destroyed humanely (quickly, not tortured). Where I was living at the time there was SIXTEEN possums that I counted in the ceiling!!!! 

Oh- and the Ranger told me to shoot them... So that will give you an idea of the numbers that are around here. I am not excusing the feelings I have for them, but I know someone else that had one in her wall & she tried to poison it, as it kept her children awake... Someone else up here didn't train their dog, but it hated possums and cats- if it smelt one it would hunt them out.


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 23, 2008)

Wild_Storm said:


> Very honestly - I AM aware that Possums are protected... HOWEVER- Where I live the National Parks rangers aren't interested in relocating or trapping them. After 6 months, I used to take the broom and bash the ceiling each time they started fighting.
> 
> I don't care if it is a Cat, Dingo, Possum, Horse, Cow, whatever, it should have been destroyed humanely (quickly, not tortured). Where I was living at the time there was SIXTEEN possums that I counted in the ceiling!!!!
> 
> Oh- and the Ranger told me to shoot them... So that will give you an idea of the numbers that are around here. I am not excusing the feelings I have for them, but I know someone else that had one in her wall & she tried to poison it, as it kept her children awake... Someone else up here didn't train their dog, but it hated possums and cats- if it smelt one it would hunt them out.


Do what everyone else does and fix your roof. If you have sixteen possums in your roof and kill them you'll have another sixteen next week


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 23, 2008)

an animal is an animal. doesn't matter if it's a possum, cat, another dog, guinea pig, mouse, rat, whatever. no animal should suffer in death. i agree that possums and other critters around the place can be a pain (ie flying foxes [especially at my place]) but if an animal is to be killed, make it fast, make it painless.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 23, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting. I hope a pack of wild dogs attack the people responsible and let them see what it's like.


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor Little Darling!,. some ppl are soooo cruel!


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 23, 2008)

That is absolutely apalling, some people need to be taught a lesson....


----------



## Earthling (Dec 23, 2008)

Wild_Storm said:


> Ok... Now I get flamed!! Lol. I can see that it IS cruel, but having been woken up and kept awake for hours on end for almost 2 years by possums... I can understand why she was that cranky she sikked (spelling??) the dogs on it. They make the LOUDEST noise, chew through your ceiling and then piddle on you, the bed, computer, whatever is under at the time!! On top of that NOTHING is sacred when they can get inside- they trash the kitchen, and pantry... The worst experience I have had with them is one kept coming inside and it would run into my daughter's bedroom & jump onto her bed, waking her.
> 
> They can be very cute... providing they are out in the forest where there are NO PEOPLE!!!


 
Not sure if cranky is the right word...perhaps very angry may be better? Would malicous fit in their as well? I think so.
Look...'something can make us' angry and wanting to get all rowdy, but the malicousness is a form of attack at a creature that meant no harm. It was doing what it naturally does...forage for food....so why be malicous in the attack?
To make her feeeeel better? Sorry, but not acceptable.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it just me, or does that thing look way to big for a possum? Those dogs appear to be a kelpies and a labrador cross so are a decent size! The so called possum looks more like a fox to me? It's very hard to tell though from the pictures.


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 23, 2008)

$30 worth of bullets will sort that lot out......... it is beyond disgusting!!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 23, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> Do what everyone else does and fix your roof. If you have sixteen possums in your roof and kill them you'll have another sixteen next week


 
I agree- they just keep on moving in!! Wasn't my house & the Owner had his own way of dealing with them... Which is why I moved out in the end.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 23, 2008)

thats disgraceful.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 23, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> That is no excuse, whatever the animal may be, even a cat.
> 
> It would not have been hard to trap it and then release away from the house or get a wildlife carer to relocate it to somewhere suitable.


 
Well said!


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 23, 2008)

Report this person there is enough evidence make sure you keep copys of the photos in case they delete them of there face book.

This is enough evidence to prosecute as they are showing intent to harm the possum.

The more things like this i see the more i dislike the human race.


----------



## paulajohnston (Dec 23, 2008)

contact local rspca immedialty,no animal should be killed in such a maner and it makes you wonder if they teach there dogs to do that to another living thing what would it do to a small child who pissed it of, i am so sick of idiots owning animals instead of having the animals put to sleep maybe some people should be


----------



## Ash13 (Dec 23, 2008)

I personally hope that possum had worms.....so now the dogs have worms, and when they lick her face she will have worms too.


----------



## gozz (Dec 23, 2008)

Wild_Storm said:


> Ok... Now I get flamed!! Lol. I can see that it IS cruel, but having been woken up and kept awake for hours on end for almost 2 years by possums... I can understand why she was that cranky she sikked (spelling??) the dogs on it. They make the LOUDEST noise, chew through your ceiling and then piddle on you, the bed, computer, whatever is under at the time!! On top of that NOTHING is sacred when they can get inside- they trash the kitchen, and pantry... The worst experience I have had with them is one kept coming inside and it would run into my daughter's bedroom & jump onto her bed, waking her.
> 
> They can be very cute... providing they are out in the forest where there are NO PEOPLE!!!


 Poor excuce, ive got possums in my roof 
they can be a pain at times but hey come on


----------



## dodgie (Dec 23, 2008)

Ash13 said:


> I personally hope that possum had worms.....so now the dogs have worms, and when they lick her face she will have worms too.




Go ash13:lol:


----------



## xander (Dec 23, 2008)

Ash13 said:


> I personally hope that possum had worms.....so now the dogs have worms, and when they lick her face she will have worms too.



hahahaha


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 23, 2008)

Ash13 said:


> I personally hope that possum had worms.....so now the dogs have worms, and when they lick her face she will have worms too.


 
And there we have it..... The post of the week...

Pure poetry Ash.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 23, 2008)

Ash13 said:


> I personally hope that possum had worms.....so now the dogs have worms, and when they lick her face she will have worms too.


 Nice 
Worms are the tool of Karma.


----------



## xycom (Dec 23, 2008)

There are some sick people out there, maybe they should have the hounds released on them...



VixenBabe said:


> That is no excuse, whatever the animal may be, even a cat.
> 
> It would not have been hard to trap it and then release away from the house or get a wildlife carer to relocate it to somewhere suitable.


 
The problem with possums, is the survival rate when relocated is not very good, even in New Zealand where there are no natural pedators it's not very good. I don't think the method of soft releasing Possums works much better either.

Per


----------



## gonff (Dec 23, 2008)

poor possum


----------



## pythoness (Dec 23, 2008)

As a wildlife carer, this boils my blood more than you could imagine. 
The animals that survive are usually euth-d, or undergo months of rehab and medication, and are never the same again.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah dog attacks are just horrid.. I did 2 weeks of prac at the Australia Zoo wildlife hospital and there were soo many dog attacks coming in, just torn to shreds.


----------



## pythoness (Dec 23, 2008)

I kow most people hate cats, but in truth 90% of predation wounds on natives actually come from dogs, in my experience.


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 23, 2008)

pythoness said:


> I kow most people hate cats, but in truth 90% of predation wounds on natives actually come from dogs, in my experience.


That's because you can see dog attack wounds, cat bites are like a needles and leave no visible trace until death from pasturella


----------



## gman78 (Dec 23, 2008)

You'll find it was road kill


----------



## cris (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats almost as bad as mowing your lawn and killing garden skinks, some ppl really dont care about protected fauna. If you have a problem with a possum call an authorised wildlife person to kill it for you, dont let the dogs do it. If you make your house possum proof that would solve the problem, but wouldnt give anyone a false sense of achievement.

If a dog is catching and killing possums it could probably get a few cats or atleast scare them off, so its not all that bad is it?


----------



## dodgie (Dec 23, 2008)

pythoness said:


> I kow most people hate cats, but in truth 90% of predation wounds on natives actually come from dogs, in my experience.




Yeah cats just toy with there victims until they eventually die.You don't get to see the aftermath.


----------



## itbites (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor possum what a way to go! :shock: 
what sort of sick people would do that!! 
Hope they get in deep poop for that! :evil:


----------



## Jewly (Dec 23, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Is it just me, or does that thing look way to big for a possum? Those dogs appear to be a kelpies and a labrador cross so are a decent size! The so called possum looks more like a fox to me? It's very hard to tell though from the pictures.


 
You can get some pretty big possums. We went camping once and we were sitting around the fire and this massive possum came up and sat beside us for a while. We couldn't believe how big it was.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 23, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> That's because you can see dog attack wounds, cat bites are like a needles and leave no visible trace until death from pasturella


 
Cats can cause a nasty wound when they want.

In my opinion, most attacks on native animals come from dogs, but the poor cats always get the blame.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 23, 2008)

cris said:


> Thats almost as bad as mowing your lawn and killing garden skinks, some ppl really dont care about protected fauna. If you have a problem with a possum call an authorised wildlife person to kill it for you, dont let the dogs do it. If you make your house possum proof that would solve the problem, but wouldnt give anyone a false sense of achievement.
> 
> If a dog is catching and killing possums it could probably get a few cats or atleast scare them off, so its not all that bad is it?


 I think you will find that is illegal anywhere in the country for any one to kill apossum unless it is for health reasons


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 24, 2008)

its not road kill ...it was alive :evil:


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 24, 2008)

typical redneck mentality ...dob her in ...it shows the dogs chasing and hurting if not killing the possum so dob the redneck in ...:evil::evil:......XANDER as far as your hubby going off about you in his facebook ..whats he got to hide that you cant go and look in it huh?:shock:.face book is open to public viewing and as his wife you should be able to view it anytime ....


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2008)

Fix the roof and put up some boxes. Inbreds.


----------



## FAY (Dec 27, 2008)

I think that wwe all get the idea about this thread. It will denegrate into a cat & dog fight....


----------

